# Cell phone a tool?



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*I DON'T KNOW HOW ACCURATE THIS IS ...*

*But I guess it's important to know ...*

For all the folks with cell phones. (This should be printed and kept in your car, purse, and wallet. Good information to have with you.) 

There are a few things that can be done in times of grave emergencies. 

Your mobile phone can actually be a life saver or an emergency tool for survival. 

Check out the things that you can do with it: 



FIRST (Emergency)

The Emergency Number worldwide for Mobile is 112. If you find yourself out of the coverage area of your mobile network and there isanEmergency, dial 112 and the mobile will search any existing network to establish the emergency number for you, and interestingly, this number 112 can be dialed even if the keypad is locked. Try it out. 

SECOND (Hidden Battery Power)

Imagine your cell battery is very low. To activate, press the keys *3370#. Your cell phone will restart with this reserve and the instrument will show a 50% increase in battery. This reserve will get charged when you charge your cell phone next time. 

THIRD (How to disable a STOLEN mobile phone? )

To check your Mobile phone's serial number, key in the following Digits on your phone: **#06# *. A 15-digit code will appear on the screen. This number is unique to your handset. Write it down and keep it somewhere safe. If your phone is stolen, you can phone your service provider and give them this code. They will then be able to block your handset so even if the thief changes the SIM card, your phone will be totally useless. You probably won't get your phone back, but at least you know that

whoever stole it can't use/sell it either. If everybody does this, there would be no point in people stealing mobile phones. 

_And Finally.... _

FOURTH (Free Directory Service for Cells)

Cell phone companies are charging us $1.00 to $1.75 or more for 411 information calls when they don't have to. Most of us do not carry a telephone directory in our vehicle, which makes this situation even more of a problem. When you need to use the 411 information option, simply dial: *(800) FREE411 *or *(800) 373-3411 *

without incurring any charge at all. Program this into your cell phone now. 

This is sponsored by McDonalds. 

*This is the kind of information people don't mind receiving, so pass it on to your family and friends. *

*I passed it on to my family on the ZONE*


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/household/cellphones.asp


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

U666A said:


> http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/household/cellphones.asp


 
Looks like I was Duped again Mods Delete the post


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry Bill, didn't mean to discredit you. Your post caused me to do some research and there are in fact hosts of things one can do with their phone if so inclined.

Stand by for a link...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1193285

And those are just specific to my galaxy SII...


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I find the Blackberry to be a very useful tool.

Free, secure messaging and pictures via Blackberry Messenger.

*Real time locating/mapping of phone's location* via Blackberry protect - as well as the ability to make the phone beep if it's lost, display a message if lost, lock the phone if lost/stolen and/or wipe the entire contents of the phone remotely if needed.

I like the GPS mapping feature as it's free and I can tell where any one of my phones - hence my trucks are at any given time.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> I find the Blackberry to be a very useful tool.
> 
> Free, secure messaging and pictures via Blackberry Messenger.
> 
> ...


Try this one out, it works on every cell phone.:yes:

http://www.sat-gps-locate.com/


----------

